# Elecsol Battery experience



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi All,

Does anyone have any experience with using the Elecsol batteries?

Ours must be due for replacement soon and was considering swapping for these.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

yes i have used them for three years and find them very good.
no probs so far


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Recently purchased a 2nd, and now have a 2 battery array, don't forget to register for your 5 year warranty.

PS, Why do you thing they are due for renewing,,if you treat them right, dont over charge and dont allow them to discharge fully, they can last for a long long time.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

We have had 2 x 110 Ah Elecsol for almost a year now. So far very good. One benefit that made me choose them is their size. An Elecsol 110 Ah is no taller than the 80 Ah Exide Gels that were fitted by Hymer. Height is limited in the underfloor battery box and most LA batteries are too tall.

Philip


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

yeah, thumbs up from me also 2 x 100amp


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We have just had two 110 fitted in place of our old ones that gave up the ghost rather quickly. 5 year warranty must mean something.

cabby


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Had 2 x 100 ah fitted by Essanjay back in May. Have used them all summer without any problems.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have 2 110 Ah
Nearly 3 years old and no problems,Fitted by Vanbitz.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

We have two 125amp Elecsol batteries, not had any problems yet.

Pat


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've a 270 Ah/hr I fitted to my Hymer. It's charged through a Schaudt Electroblock from 180 Watts of solar.

Coming up for a year old & no problems so far. They're also a good bit lighter than advertised. Mine's 40 odd kilos instead of the advertised 60 Kg. This is due to some new technology they're using. So a bit of payload to be gained if that's an issue.

D.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

the use of carbon plates instead of lead makes them lighter and less prone to buckle

you must be sold now!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Venwood,

Been using Elecsol for years, and still have a 7 year old in the garage on trickle charge. Each cell still gives a good reading on the hydrometer.

We've had 3 x 100amp ones on the MH for over 4 years now, and no problems, since changing the charge setting from Gel to FLA. The old batteries (with previous owner), used to boil themselves dry every few weeks. No wonder. 8O 

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

2 x 125ah just about 6 months old,no problems yet.
I'm not convinced as yet that they are worth all the extra cost,I had 3 110ah for nearly 4 years until they died (cost £110 for three at York show)
Elecsol cost about £220 for the two so at this stage can't really compare t them apart from cost. (we are not on hook up very often)
Gary


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete;

I've just recently replaced my two 80ah Exide gels for 2 x 110ah Elecsols LA's. I know its too early yet for comparisons but we chose Elecsols for a few reasons. One was the terminals positions matched the old gels (some other makes inc exide LA had revesed terminal positions), as stated previously the size and weight was roughtly the same as the old gels and also because of recomendations on here.

Just a quick point that I wasn't aware of until recently, there are new regs coming in for selling leisure batteries giving a more acurate description of their output. (What was recently being sold as 110ah batteries are more accurately nearer to 90ah apparently) A previous post might be of interest if you haven't already seen it....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-73992-110ah.html

Pete


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

peejay said:


> Hi Pete;
> 
> I've just recently replaced my two 80ah Exide gels for 2 x 110ah Elecsols LA's. I know its too early yet for comparisons but we chose Elecsols for a few reasons. One was the terminals positions matched the old gels (some other makes inc exide LA had revesed terminal positions), as stated previously the size and weight was roughtly the same as the old gels and also because of recomendations on here.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of adding an extra battery to my MH (Autocruise Oakmont) will the Elecsol work with my existing leisure set up

Wups


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi all, 
I have used them for many years now, swear by them and they also have the advantage of being used as a starter or a leisure battery. I have a spare (on trickle charge from time to time) it is 11 years old and as good as new.
viator


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Wupert said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pete;
> ...


Wups;

I don't think i'm the man to give you any advice, I'm ok wiring a plug but thats about it :lol:

One the leccy guru's perhaps DABurleigh or Sallytrafic would know the score.

pete


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi All,

thanks for the reply's. Seems the Elecsol is a good buy.

Stecco1958

The date stamp on the original batteries says 20/10/2003 even though the van was built in late 2005. As we weren't the original owners I have no way of knowing if these were the original batteries. Also the manual says they should be 2 x 120AH yet they are only 80AH in reality so they may have been exchanged when the first owner sold it. So at 6 years they may be coming to the end of their life and I'd rather change them before they let me down.

Wups - if you add another batter it should be the same type and power of the existing. Also better to have the same age but as your motor is new that's not a problem.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

just bought 2 from outdoor bits to replace 75 exide 

for info one arived wet must have fallen over in delivery van phoned elecsol they said just wipe it as they now overfill by 15% so there should be no problem.

joe


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Vennwood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> thanks for the reply's. Seems the Elecsol is a good buy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.

So am I to understand that I need to buy either 2 Elecosol or just 1 similar to my existing set up.

Wups


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Wups,

In a knutshell - spot on

One exactly the same or 2 x Elecsol

Pete


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Vennwood said:


> Hi Wups,
> 
> In a knutshell - spot on
> 
> ...


Cheers Pete

Its going in shortly for an additional battery I'm just as well buying the one.

Wups


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*5 YR WARRANTY*

Google elecsol warranty and see the problems when things go wrong!
I have 3 x 220 - in use, these replaced a set of three that lasted 5 months!!! - elecsol have a very strange warranty procedure - involving you the customer obtaining an independent electrical engineers report confirming failure, the original purchase receipt and the guarantee cert
Once they have all this they will replace the battery(s)
I am about to go through this again as the three replacements have all but given up the ghost BUT have lasted 22 months
In comparison I have another bank of 5 x 110 amp NUMAX which have been in use two and a half years and are also about to need replacing
So in my case elecsols are a good buy - not for any extended life but the 5 year guarantee
Both banks are on my boat and use state of the art chargers and I operate at never more than a 30% max depth of discharge regime


----------

